# New tombstone and re-worked cauldron



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Check out my 2010 props in my album, I am also working on a new groundbreaker and I pretty much finished a toe pincher coffin, just too tired and lazy to get a picture uploaded. The cauldron was based on the rusted cauldron that was posted on the site sometime ago, I loved that project. If anyone wants the link I can post it, gotta give credit where its due. The tombstone was really done on the cheap with some left over materials. More to come....

Sorry about the pics, I havent posted in a long time and I forgot how to post pics. Ill work on it, heres a link for now.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=770

or for more pics on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/4962466426/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great idea on the stone! I like the design/detail. Cauldron looks good too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice stone - this seems to be the year for honoring dead classic horror actors


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

love the finish and detailling.

looks great!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, hope to add some moss when I get my stuff out of the crawlspace.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm lovin' the crusty, rusty cauldron.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the cauldron, the Lugosi stone is wonderful!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on both.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I know we are not supposed to discuss techniques in the showroom, but I wanted to give props to Dave the Dead for the rusty cauldron tut that I used.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10525&highlight=rusty+cauldron


----------

